# [USE]liste drapeaux

## mat2546

Bonjour,

Connaissez-vous un site ou l'on peut avoir la liste de tous les flags possibles ainsi que leurs description?

Merci d'avance

----------

## billiob

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

ou sinon, ajoutes ceci (script de TGL) à  ton .bashrc 

```
usedesc () {

    local portdir=$(sed -n 's:^PORTDIR=::p' /etc/make.conf);

    [ -z "$portdir" ] && portdir=/usr/portage;

    grep -h "$1.*\ -\ " ${portdir}/profiles/use.* | gawk -F ' - ' ' { print (" \033[32;01m* \033[31;01m%s \033[0;01m- \033[36;01m%s\033[0;0m\n", $1, $2) }'

}

```

et utilises, dans bash, usedesc le_nom_du_use_flag_en_question

----------

## kopp

Plus exactement, ils sont aussi disponibles dans /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc et /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc  qui sont eux tout le temps à jour (en comparaison avec la page surle site de Gentoo, qui ne l'est pas forcément si je me souviens bien)

Tu as aussi l'outil 

```
euse -i nom_du_flag
```

 disponible avec le paquet  app-portage/gentoolkit.

Edit : typoLast edited by kopp on Sat Jan 28, 2006 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu as aussi l'outil 
> 
> ```
> euse -i nom_du_flag
> ```
> ...

 

Ou alors le package euses : permet non seulement de trouver la définition d'un USEflag mais aussi de procéder en sens inverse, c-à-d trouver les USEflags correspondant à certains critères de recherche dans la définition.

Pour les amateurs d'interfaces conviviales (  :Wink:  ) il y a également les packages ufed (dialog) et profuse (dialog, ncurses et gtk2)

----------

## mat2546

merci beaucoup.

Par contre j'ai pas tout compris a propos de la variable USE :

- Par exemple dans la liste des drapeaux possibles n'apparait pas NVIDIA. Hors dans certains make.conf le l'ai deja vu.

- Faut t'il mettre NVIDIA des le debut (lors que rien n'est encore installé) ou attendre que les drivers soient deja           installés

- quand dans la description des drapeaux il est ecrit "add support" , il parle d'ajouter le support technique (manuel, aide) ou de rajouter la fonctionnalité. Par exemple pour le flags "X", si on ne le met pas on aura pas le mode graphique?

----------

## kopp

L'option USE nvidia est en fait une option locale, avec diverse foncitonnalité selon le paquet : cf 

```
grep -i nvidia /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc
```

Pour ce qui est de add support, ça veut effectivement dire que ça ajoute les fonctionnalités correspondantes, et pas la docs (pour al doc, il y a le flag doc justement)

Si tu le rajoutes après dans le ake.conf, il faut lancer un 

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

 pour vérifier que ça ne change pas des paquets déjà installés.

Après, moi je l'ajouterai seulement une fois installé, ou au moment de l'installation. J'en vois aps l'utilité avant, sauf si c'est prévu donc pour éviter de recompiler.

Pour l'option X, cela n'empêche pas d'installer un serveur X, seulement ça empêche certaines dépendances pour des applications fonctionnant en mode console et graphique, genre le navigateur links : si tu n'as pas l'option -X il va vouloir aussi installer un serveur X pour statisfaire la dépendance.

En général, les use flags sont des paramètre pour ajouter le support et des options à d'autre programme, pas pour empecher certains paquets d'être installés. Si tu veux bloquer des paquets, il faut utiliser /etc/portage/package.mask

Tiens autre exemple, tu peux avoir les flags -qt -kde, si tu veux installer par exemple k3b, il installera quand même qt, car ce n'est pas optionnel pour k3b. Par contre, pour un programme ayant une interface pour qt, une autre pour gtk, ton flag -qt desactivera la compilation de la version qt de l'interface. 

Voilà, j'espère avoir réussi à être clair  :Wink: 

----------

## mat2546

Oui c'est tres claire , merci beaucoup.

J'ai juste une question encore : si je choisis un drapeau local comme  NVIDIA, il faudra que je l'ajoute dans la variable USE de make.conf, c'est ça?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Un autre site pour la description des useflags : http://gentoo-portage.com/USE

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> - Par exemple dans la liste des drapeaux possibles n'apparait pas NVIDIA.

 

Je t'ai déjà répondu ici.

 *Quote:*   

> $ grep nvidia /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc
> 
> dev-games/ogre:cg - nvidia toolkit plugin
> 
> games-fps/unreal-tournament-goty:S3TC - Add the extra fancy textures to UT ... only works on certain cards (nvidia/ati/s3
> ...

 

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Hors dans certains make.conf le l'ai deja vu.

 

Par exemple, pour mplayer, çà dit :

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/mplayer:nvidia - Enables support for the nvidia xvmc video driver

 

Donc, un petit coup de wikipedia donne :

 *Quote:*   

> X-Video Motion Compensation, often abbreviated as XvMC, is an extension of the X video extension for the X Window System. It allows video programs to only send a graphics card differences from the last frame instead of sending a whole frame

 

Et un petit coup du readme des derniers drivers nvidia :

 *Quote:*   

> Appendix N. XvMC Support
> 
> 

----------

## nemo13

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Oui c'est tres claire , merci beaucoup.
> 
> J'ai juste une question encore : si je choisis un drapeau local comme  NVIDIA, il faudra que je l'ajoute dans la variable USE de make.conf, c'est ça?

 

ouilllllle vaste débat récurent sur tout les forums gentooistes

plusieurs écoles s'y cotoyent sans trop s'étriper

celle du je met tout mes uses flags dans make.conf

     ils peuvent être en vrac

     triés à coup de variable $x y z

et globalement  les appli se servent comme des grandes

celle  du pakage.uses

à chaque appli son choix de uses

celles uses en ligne de commande

( bon là pas de troll )

celle de çà dépend ;

un peu de make.conf + un peu de package.uses

perso, au bout de 1,5 ans , j'hésite ; donc çà dépend  :Shocked: 

A+

BN et si la vérité était ailleur ?

----------

## TGL

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> celle de çà dépend ;
> 
> un peu de make.conf + un peu de package.uses

 

[+]

Perso je vois mal comment les gérer systématiquement tous de la même façon, alors qu'il y a tant de situations différentes... C'est en gros ce que j'avais tenté d'expliquer ici (disclaimer : ça reste juste mon expérience hein, je prétends pas avoir la science infuse non plus...).

Genre, à l'exemple du flag "mysql" dont je cause dans le post sus-cité, j'ajouterais "crypt" auquel je me suis confronté tout à l'heure : à l'occasion d'un "emerge -puDv world", je découvre que j'ai sys-fs/device-mapper d'installé sur mon portable, alors que j'utilise des partitions classiques. Il s'avère qu'il est arrivé là via sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks (un autre dont je ne me sers pas), à cause de ce flag "crypt" dans sys-apps/pmount. Bon, perso, moi "crypt" je l'ai d'activé en global (make.conf), parceque la plupart du temps (pour cvs, pour mon mailer, etc.) il ajoute le support de mécanisme de cryptographie dont j'ai besoin. Mais je n'utilise pas pour autant des partitions cryptées... Donc voilà, un coup de "sys-apps/pmount  -crypt" dans mon package.use, un petit re-emerge, et puis un nettoyage de ces deux intrus. 

C'est juste un exemple évidemment (qui a dit « 3615 mavie » ?), mais à mon sens ça montre bien que, pour certains flags, il est impensable de n'utiliser que le make.conf si on tient à rester le patron de sa Gentoo. Quant à n'utiliser que le package.use, bah ça reste techniquement possible bien sûr, m'enfin dans ce cas là ça n'aurait pas été franchement optimal non plus, vu que sur les 6 ou 8 autres paquets concernés je voulais effectivement ce flag.

----------

## kopp

Par rapport à ce que dit nemo13 : 

la variable USE dans /etc/make.conf, c'est pour les optiosn globales que l'on veut avoir activées pour tous les paquets : exemple : X, unicode, alsa, etc. Ensuite, il se peut qu'on veuille activer une autre variable pour un unique paquet, dans ce cas là, le fichier /etc/portage/package.use est fait pour ça.

Pour ce qui est des useflags locaux, comme l'a dit netfab, c'est direct dans le package.use pour eviter d'activer des choses qu'on ne voudrait pas à cause des significations diverses.

A noter que l'option par ligne de  commande à laquelle némo13 fait référence est à banir : le useflag n'est pas sauvegarder et à la prochaine mise à jour, il  sera oublié et le support qui va avec. Par contre, elle reste utile si, par exemple, tu veux voir qu'est ce que tu auras à compiler en plus si tu en actives un par exemple. 

```
USE="nvidia" emerge -p media-video/mplayer
```

 pourra te dire s'il y a des choses à plus à compiler lorsque tu actives ce flag.

Voili voilou.

EDIT : zut, grilled par un sage !

Enfin, ça me fait penser, il y a aussi des comportements bizarre de portage à un moment, avec ce qui s'appelé le auto-use (qui à normalement disparu dans les dernières versions ~arch). Lorsqu'on installait, par exemple, mysql, le flag mysql était automatiquement ajouter et donc les paquets ayant un support mysql se le voyait attribué. Le problème vient du fait que lorsqu'on désinstallait ledit mysql, le flag était alors désactivé à moins d'avoir été explicitement activé, ce qui causait certains problèmes

(cf la dernières GWN pour plus d'infos http://www.gentoo.org/news/fr/gwn/20060116-newsletter.xml )

Sinon, je pensais justement au fait de faire un post de documentation justement pour tout ces petits trucs sur la variable USE, en compilant toutes les infos trouvées ici et dans le lien de TGL, vous en pensez quoi ?

EDIT bis : je suis un boulet en fait, c'était expliqué par TGL dans son lien  :Smile: Last edited by kopp on Sun Jan 29, 2006 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Par rapport à ce que dit nemo13 : 
> 
> Enfin, ça me fait penser, il y a aussi des comportements bizarre de portage à un moment, avec ce qui s'appelé le auto-use 
> 
> 

 

pour ceux qui ne sont pas en ~ mais qui veulent néanmoins ne plus trainer l'auto-use, j'avais trouvé sur des posts du forum :

```
#

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

# voir post http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2861061.html#2861061

#
```

à mettre dans sont /etc/make.conf

perso , j'aimes bien.

pour ton projet d'une somme sur l'use : total respect   :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> pour ton projet d'une somme sur l'use : total respect  

 

Voilà, c'est en cours de préparation, ce sera disponible dans l'après-midi normalement. J'espère qu'il sera assez complet, enfin ce sera toujours éditable.

EDIT : hop, c'est fait :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-428121.html

----------

